# Different ways you utilize your dairy products



## LynninTX

With dairy prices in the store rising we are altering our meals & recipes. I would love to hear how you all utilize what you make.

So far I have - 

used my unflavored cherve in place of feta in a salad and everyone loved it

tried a potato casserole with the cherve... needs some work

used my cherve blended in place of cream cheese in tons of recipes... great substitute

used my yogurt in place of sour cream in stroganoff... worked well... slight tang

I want to try draining my yogurt for the dc for burritos and such

last night we used garlic/green onion cherve on baked potatoes in place of shredded cheese... very very good

2 weeks ago shredded cheese went up over $1.25/lb and this week millk went up over $1/gal so lots of things are rising....


----------



## Guest

The only non goat dairy I buy is butter & swiss (I've got to make swiss this year). 

One of our favorites is Chevre (plain or seasoned with herbs) spread on a tortilla topped with sliced turkey or ham, shredded lettuce and something else (the kids make these) maybe diced tomato and/or cucumber. Roll it up and slice like a jelly roll to make pin wheels. GREAT for summer lunches!

Christy


----------



## LynninTX

neat idea thanks!

I also bout some ranch dressing mix to mix with our yogurt for dip since the garden is starting to produce...

I need to find a recipe for the dip mix!


----------



## LynninTX

Now kicking myself for buying the mix!

http://southernfood.about.com/od/christmasfood/r/bl81127j.htm

Ingredients:

* 2 teaspoons salt
* 2 teaspoons dried minced garlic
* 3 tablespoons dried minced onion
* 2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper
* 2 teaspoons sugar
* 2 1/2 teaspoons paprika
* 2 1/2 teaspoons dried parsley flakes

Preparation:
Combine ingredients; blend well. Store in an airtight container. Give in decorative jars with directions below for dressing and dip. Makes 1/2 cup of mix, or 8 portions for dressing or dip.

Dressing:
In a bowl or jar combine 1 cup of mayonnaise and 1 cup buttermilk. Add 1 tablespoon mix and blend well.

Dip:
In a small bowl blend 1 tablespoon mix with 1 cup sour cream. Refrigerate 1 hour before serving.


----------



## Guest

I bet you could sub kefir for the buttermilk 

Christy


----------



## LynninTX

I am thinking the yogurt for sour cream... 

I have buttermilk culture in the freezer....


----------



## Little Moon

I am going to stop buying coffee creamer and start making my own (see other thread). I have also started making cheese, but other than that I haven't made too many changes - yet!

Anne


----------



## Leo

This is a good thread. I do need to find more ways to (for DH to) cook with cheese.  He's the cook of the family. 

But his smothered chicken is really good. 
I usually add tons of cheese to omelets, minimum of three cheeses. The fromage blanc cultured cherve with onions tastes just like sour cream dip. Yogurt creamed in butter is really good. Cherve in pasta sauce is really good too and a good sub for Parmesan, as well as mild feta. Oh and a simple baked cheesy recipe is raw filo/thin bread dough in a greased cupcake pan, one egg, cheese(s) of your choice and bacon/ham crumbled on top each cup, bake until golden and you have breakfast cupcakes, but healthier. Fried cheese is good too.
Megan


----------



## homeacremom

With the last baby being fussy whenever I used any cow dairy we cut out all dairy purchases other than butter. I wasn't as diligent in making use of our goat milk before, but the dairy products really are not that hard to make and use. Great thread!!!

-Chevre whipped with a little honey instead of whipped cream on/with fruit and berries. Add a bit of orange juice when using fresh peaches. Many combinations with fruit, chevre or yogurt cheese, and puff pastry for beautiful desserts. (Found out how easy and quick homemade puff pastry can be) Really great low sugar desserts.
-Chevre with a touch of salt and garlic for jalepeno "poppers". Wrap a piece of bacon around your stuffed pepper halves and bake. 
-Fruit smoothies for snacks and to round out a light meal. Use kefir, yogurt, or just lots of milk. "Frosty s" made with frozen milk, a tad of cocoa, vanilla, and sugar.
-Egg custard, baked oatmeal or simple grain muffins with smoothies for breakfast now while there's lots of milk and it is hot out. Even homemade ice cream for breakfast. :eek Of course we try to minimize sugar consumption here so it really isn't that scary.  No weight gain yet!
-Simple farmers cheeses (will post recipe soon) to make cheese and veggie sandwiches. Ahhh.... Reminds me of Europe where a simple cheese, hearty bread, fresh veggies or fruits with a good wine are considered full meals.

Our next step is to buy a cream separator in order to make butter (then use the skim milk and oats to feed the chickens) and a cheese press to get some a larger variety of hard cheeses.


----------



## rg1950

What would be the best way to make sour cream? We have made yogurt with a yogurt maker, buttermilk, mozerella cheese, and cheddar, which failed because the wax didn't stick and air got to it...You live, you learn. We will try this one again. In the meantime, I was wondering one of the best recipes for sour cream? I am willing to try different recipes to achieve the flavor I like. Then I will post which one worked the best for me. :yes

Tara Green
Green Acres Goats Farm
www.greenacresgoatsfarm.com
Dayton, TX


----------



## Guest

Hi Tara,

This is the recipe frim the cheese recipe sticky.

SOUR CREAM 

1.Heat to fresh goat milk to 185 °F and hold for 45 minutes. (Optional - Add ¼ to ½ cup nonfat dry milk to make a heavier body.) 
2.Cool milk to 77 °F and add 1/8 tsp of Flora Danica(DVS) culture for 1/2 gallon up to 4 gallons of milk. Stir gently until dissolved. 
3.Hold at 77 °F for 16 to 18 hours. Cream should be thick and aromatic when finished. If repackaging in smaller containers, stir gently to a smooth consistency. 
4.Refrigerate


----------



## rg1950

Wow, I didn't realize it took so much time to make. I will try it though. I love sour cream. I like a little bit of potatoe with my sour cream on baked potatoes. My mom has always picked on me because I use so much sour cream, you can't see the potatoe!! lol. Anyways, I will give this a try and let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the directions and recipe.

Tara


----------



## feistygoatwoman

I actually got into goats because of my 8 month old son. I couldn't breastfeed after an illness/surgery, so I started feeding formula (we about didn't make it because of the cost+Jackson hated it/made him sick). My grandmother bought me an oberhassi to milk- Jackson LOVES goats milk!!!! Now I have two does- on the rise, i've got the bug, and we try to do as much as we can with the milk. It is amazing how much goats milk mirrors human milk, and has a higher nutrition value in some aspects. He is one of the healthiest babies his doctor has seen, so the goats milk is worming for us!!!!!That is one way that we are using our milk. I am trying my hand at cheese, but so far chevre is the only thing I can get to work.


----------



## rg1950

We started drinking goats milk a little over 2 years ago when we bought our goats and one of them was a nubian with triplets. At first the thought of drinking goats milk was wierd, but after trying it, I was hooked. We all stopped buying cows milk from the store. I have noticed how much healthier and shinier my families hair and skin is. I started reading all the benefits of drinking it and now that we have 9 mik goats (more next year), we have enough to make our own cheeses, lotions, soaps, etc. We have never made lotion or soap, but that is our next project after the sour cream. We have made yogurt, buttermilk, and ice cream. Alot of people who have tried our milk have told us how awful the store bought goat milk tastes and how great ours tastes. They are happy to finally be able to get fresh frozen raw goats milk. We are planning to milk year around in sets of 7 milkers for each 6-8 months, so we will always have goats milk to drink and make other dairy products and soap products from. Something else I was planning to do is find and utilize a recipe for goats milk deodorant/antiperspirant, but I will save that one for later. 
Tara


----------



## Rose

Goat milk on my breakfast cereal.
Goat milk in the corn chowder for lunch.
Goat milk in the peach cobbler.
Goat milk peach ice cream.
Goat milk mozzarella on the pizza for supper.

We're just a goat milk family!


----------



## feistygoatwoman

Goat Milk hot chocolate!!!! It is soooo good. Get a can of unsweetened cocoa and follow the recipe on the back, but add goat milk instead. It is so creamy and sooooo very good. Now if I could make GM whip cream to put on top it would be delightful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

I used some taco seasoned vinegar cheese it to make some really great beef-n-cheese enchiladas the other night. That was my first time actually using it in anything other than a dip, was a huge hit. Haven't tried to make any other cheeses yet, I ordered a cheese making kit. Should be here this coming week, I'm excited 

We use goat milk exclusively for any and everything that uses milk.
My son actually complained that he had to use cows milk at camp :rofl


----------



## feistygoatwoman

We use goat milk exclusively for any and everything that uses milk.
My son actually complained that he had to use cows milk at camp :rofl
[/quote]

We use it exclusively too!! Now, when I think of cow milk, my first reaction is EWWWW!!! I am hoping that I will be able to make other cheeses (I make chevre) successfully.


----------



## rg1950

White cream gravy on mashed potatoes and fried pork chops!!! I am gaining weight thinking about it. :biggrin


----------



## feistygoatwoman

I mixed my ricotta (didn't have much left) and chevre together with a little bit of GM to make it extra creamy and then added about 1 1/2 tbs of Italian seasoning and used it as a layer in my Lasagna!! OMG!! It is soooo good and makes the lasagna extra creamy!!!! Now if I could master mozzerella then I would be set!!!


----------

